# WMAA Modern Arnis Camp



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 13, 2001)

Greeting,
        I am proud to announce the first *World Modern Arnis Alliance training camp.* It will be held on May 3-5, 2002 in Buffalo New York. This will be hosted Horizon Martial Arts. We will be focusing on the foundation of the art devised by the late Grand Master Remy A. Presas. The primary teaching staff will consist of:

*Datu Tim Hartman*
Is GM Presas' highest active ranked Black Belt. He is one of six in the world to have earned the title of Datu (chieftain of leader). He has been inducted into the North American Black Belt Hall of Fame as *"Arnis Master of the Year 2001".* Mr. Hartman has been spending much of his time teaching in Europe spreading the art. 
Mr. Hartman will be teaching: *Palis-Palis, Mano Y Daga and Tapi-Tapi counters.*

*Guro Jaye Spiro*
Is a long time student of GM Presas'. Ms. Spiro is a 4th degree Black Belt which makes her one of the highest ranked people in the system. She has taught many seminars in defensive tactics and assault prevention and has received a *"Life Time Achievement"* award at the National Women's Martial Arts Federation Training Camp 2001. 
Ms. Spiro will teaching: *Modern Arnis Concepts applied to Self Defense scenarios.*

*Guro Rick Manglinong*
Started training with GM Presas in the early 70's on the West Coast. In addition to being a 2nd degree under GM Remy he also hold a 4th under GM Ernesto Presas (Remy's brother). 
Mr. Manglinong will be teaching:*"Old School" Modern Arnis and Kombaton Concepts.*


We will also have as our special guest instructors:

*Guro Tom Macaluso*
Is a Jeet Kune Do Kali instructor. He won a silver medal in the 1992 World Championships in Cebu for Full Contact Stick Fighting. 
He will be teaching: *Largo Mano Stick Fighting Concepts.*

*Dr. Maung Gyi*
Is the Grand Master of the Burmese art called *Bando.* He was a good friend to GM Presas and has taught with him at seminars in the past.
He will be teaching: *Stick Grappling*

There will be a Black Belt Grading on Friday night, a banquet on Saturday night and we will be closing our camp with a stick fighting tournament on Sunday afternoon.

The Details:
*When:* May 3-5, 2002

*Where:* Horizon Martial Arts, Buffalo New York

*Cost:* $175 by April 15, 2002
         $225 After April 15, 2002
         These prices include the training, banquet & the tournament. 

*Payment:* Visa, Master Card, American Express, Check, Money Order or Cash.

*Corporate Sponsors:* Martial Talk, Warriors' Den Products & Silverstar Webdesigns.

For more information Call Horizon Martial Arts @ 716-675-0899, E-mail wmarnis@wmarnis.com , Web info www.wmarnis.com 

:samurai: :cheers: :armed:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

Pictures and suchhere and here.

Me getting my certificate here. I'm the good-looking one.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 28, 2002)

Good picture.... Nice hat and axe too.....


----------

